# Curious if anyone has done this...



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

So I decided to give the herd their C/d&t today, but was trying to figure out how to best manage handling all the needles and syringes, keep them cold, and streamline the process of vaccinating 32 animals in seven different pens. What I came up with was putting an ice pack in one of my cross body purses. It has enough pockets that I could keep the syringes with vaccine in the center on ice, put extra needles in one, and used needles in another. My husband thought it was a little silly but it turned out really handy to keep everything at hand. Normally I would put everything in a small bucket but have always had problems finding somewhere convenient to put it, where my little lovelies couldn't reach.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Whatever works!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Fabulous idea!


----------

